# Remove edit in options



## snapper (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there any way of removing old edit-in options? I've got Old Nik plugins that have been hanging around for ages, and I want to remove them from the menu. I've tried using preferences, external editing, then clear - but that only clears the application associated with the preset. How do you delete the preset itself - or do I have to restore the defaults than add my presets again?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

Go into Preferences, External Editing and:
- choose the Preset to be deleted in the dropdown
- click the dropdown again and choose "Delete Preset ....."

Beat


----------



## snapper (Nov 6, 2012)

OK - thanks. Is that new in 4.2? I just upgraded...

Or, I need new glasses.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

snapper said:


> OK - thanks. Is that new in 4.2? I just upgraded...
> 
> Or, I need new glasses.



No, it's been there for ages (at least since LR2), but it's a little hidden, I guess.

Beat


----------

